
Studying PHP - U_Tay_Zar
Where can I start to study PHP as self-study? Which books should I read? I have a little experience in HTML, CSS and Bootstrap4 framework.
======
tomtompl
Reasonable starting point:
[https://phptherightway.com/](https://phptherightway.com/)

~~~
U_Tay_Zar
Thanks a lot!

~~~
dana321
Once you know a bit about php, I really recommend that you install composer
and take a look at the modules you can install and use straight away instead
of reinventing the wheel.

[https://phptherightway.com/#composer_and_packagist](https://phptherightway.com/#composer_and_packagist)

[https://getcomposer.org/doc/00-intro.md](https://getcomposer.org/doc/00-intro.md)

